# TiVo Edge Kickstart Process



## Sloanstar (Nov 17, 2020)

Can someone post the Edge kickstart process please? I've tried the pause button when all 3 lights are illuminated on the front panel. When I press Pause the lights go out and the amber and green lights illuminate then go dark. I've tried entering the numeric codes at this point but nothing seems to work.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sloanstar (Nov 17, 2020)

Bumpity bump bump bumpity bump bump look at bumpy bump. Bumpity bump bump bumpity bump bump over the bumps of bump!


----------



## bguild (Jul 1, 2004)

Sloanstar said:


> Bumpity bump bump bumpity bump bump look at bumpy bump. Bumpity bump bump bumpity bump bump over the bumps of bump!


The process is definitely different. I can't get it to go into any kickstart procedures at all. As mentioned by the previous poster the light sequence is different.

Does anyone know the process?


----------

